# c't magazin.tv: Kalter Rauswurf aus dem Handyvertrag



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2009)

heise online - c't magazin.tv: Kalter Rauswurf aus dem Handyvertrag


> Das Fernsehmagazin der c't berichtet in seiner nächsten Sendung über den Verdacht, dass ein Mobilfunkprovider technische Probleme vorschiebt, um Kunden mit billigen Altverträgen loszuwerden. Herr J. bekommt von seinem Mobilfunkprovider per E-Mail die Mitteilung, dass seine SIM-Karte wegen eines technischen Problems ohne Vertragskündigung deaktiviert wurde. Zunächst hat Herr J. Verständnis, so etwas kann wohl passieren. Doch im weiteren Text der E-Mail steht, dass er nun einen neuen Vertrag abschließen soll, und zwar zu deutlich schlechteren Bedingungen und mit einer neuen Telefonnummer. Für Herrn J. ein klarer Vertragsbruch.


----------

